# surprise



## Gayle79 (Jun 24, 2018)

"I was with a boyfriend for seven years and he started spending a lot of time with his 'best friends from childhood' whom I had never met or heard of before. One day I was waking up and asked to see his phone to check the time. He handed it to me and it opened into WhatsApp, where I discovered he had been sending naked photos of himself to all his 'childhood friends.' When he realized he had handed me his unlocked phone, he pounced on me like a tiger, took his phone back, and broke it with his bare hands. He bent it back and forth and twisted it until it snapped, but I had already seen everything


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Gayle79 said:


> "I was with a boyfriend for seven years and he started spending a lot of time with his 'best friends from childhood' whom I had never met or heard of before. One day I was waking up and asked to see his phone to check the time. He handed it to me and it opened into WhatsApp, where I discovered he had been sending naked photos of himself to all his 'childhood friends.' When he realized he had handed me his unlocked phone, he pounced on me like a tiger, took his phone back, and broke it with his bare hands. He bent it back and forth and twisted it until it snapped, but I had already seen everything


Sorry to hear that, @Gayle79.

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome, Gayle so what do u plan to do about it?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gayle79 said:


> "I was with a boyfriend for seven years and he started spending a lot of time with his 'best friends from childhood' whom I had never met or heard of before. One day I was waking up and asked to see his phone to check the time. He handed it to me and it opened into WhatsApp, where I discovered he had been sending naked photos of himself to all his 'childhood friends.' When he realized he had handed me his unlocked phone, he pounced on me like a tiger, took his phone back, and broke it with his bare hands. He bent it back and forth and twisted it until it snapped, but I had already seen everything



Just to be sure I am on the same page here:

Are the "best friends from childhood" actually another woman with whom he is carrying on a secret affair?

Or are they really "friends from childhood" (male) and he is secretly gay? (Or some other variation of other guys?)

Or is the "best friends from childhood" actually some sort of dating website or sex website where he is posting his naked pictures?

Or something else?


----------

